# working in Habshan



## mikihey

Hello everybody!

I was offered a job in Habshan but I am not very happy with the idea of living in a camp. 

I was thinking about living in Abu Dhabi and driving daily to Habshan. I've seen that the distance is about 130 km, it doesn't seem very much. 
Do you think this is possible?

I would appreciate some opinions about it.

thanks


----------



## Jynxgirl

Have you asked if they will allow that? How many days off will you have? Have you found out what others do? They may very well make the trip to dubai every weekend to 'party' and then they go back.


----------



## remaaz

Hi,

Habshan is a restricted area, so they will issue you a security pass but the problem is that you will checked every time in and out ( depends on you location ).

I believe you will be either in Gasco or ADCO camp, there camp's are good and facilitated.

It' depend on your duty hours and the distance from Habshan to Abu Dhabi is more than 150 Km. The road is just like hell; no lights at night, sand Storm most of the time, so many trucks and heavy vehicles going or coming KSA and don't forget the fog.

I'm not sure whether it's worthing to be Abu Dhabi.

Also confirm, if they are deducting some allowances to stay in the camp.


----------



## mikihey

After discussions with the employer, the only thing possible is to stay in camp during the week and in weekends to go to Abu Dhabi, where my family will stay. 

Thanks a lot for your replies.


----------



## valahu

*can use some information*

Hi mikihey,

I will follow you recently in Habshan, probably working for the same company. I could use some information. If you are willing, please e-mail me at tudoricabrt @ yahoo . com[/email]

Thank you, and look forward for your reply.

lane:


----------



## JSam

mikihey said:


> After discussions with the employer, the only thing possible is to stay in camp during the week and in weekends to go to Abu Dhabi, where my family will stay.
> 
> Thanks a lot for your replies.


It's been a while since you've shared your post.

Hopefully you got the job. If so, I assume you are settled by now.

Can you please share some updates (about work and the camp living) 

Thanks a lot!

JSam


----------



## vbispo

Hi,

I will move to AD, and to Habshan, in the earlier February so I'm also interested in that informations: conditions, positive points, negative points, etc etc.

Can anyone share that kind of informations please?

Best Regards,

VB


----------

